# Curtail and 2-4d mix for back pack sprayer? per gallon?



## usasawyer

Anyone have a per gallon mixture for curtail and 2-4d mix for spraying thistles, and toadflax. Will be used for spot spray in field due to stream near by and do not want to broadcast. This is a timothy field and if their is abetter mixture am open to ideas.

Thanks


----------



## darwood

Just found your post. Usually with a small sprayer ex: backpack, atv, etc.. It is best to go with a percent solution. 2 to 3% is normally plenty. For the math; 128 ounces in a gallon X 2 or 3% equals the amount of product per gallon of water. For spot spraying, spray to wet the plant. Hope this helps.


----------

